# Best Cam Shaft Cover Gasket



## radio_davio (Dec 28, 2018)

Replaced the cam shaft cover once and the gasket twice on the original Eco engine. Now the new (used with 42,000 miles when installed) needs a gasket. There are a lot of choices for replacement gaskets, so I thought to ask everyone what they recommend.

Chevy OEM from the dealer? 25198753, or 55571923?
Donepart?
Mahle?
Felpro?
Amazon from $9 to $40?
Something else?

Thanks,
db


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I love Fel pro anything.


----------

